# Restauration iCloud impossible depuis passage à iOS6



## aryeirik (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens poster sur le forum car j'ai un gros soucis, en effet, depuis mon passage à iOS 6 il m'est impossible de restaurer ma sauvegarde icloud sur mon ipad 3.

Je m'explique : avant d'installer ios6 j'ai fais une sauvegarde de mon ipad dans le cloud, j'ai installé ensuite ios 6 par dessus mais comme j'avais des bugs j'ai décidé de tout réinitialiser , j'ai donc installer ios6 et fait une restauration à partir de ma sauvegarde icloud, mais lors de cette restauration, quand l'écran est noir avec la pomme blanche et la barre d'avancement blanche, celle-ci bloque au milieu pour finalement m'ouvrir l'ipad normalement mais aucune applications ne se télécharge automatiquement, j'ai bien récupéré mes réglages d'ipad de ma sauvegarde mais c'est tout, impossible de récupérer ma sauvegarde entierement et quand je vais dans les reglages rubrique icloud il me marque que l'ipad est toujours en cours de restauration, hors cela fait 72h qu'il est branché au secteur et en wifi et rien ne se passe....quelqu'un peut m'aider ??

j'ai un autre soucis : impossible de télécharger des podcast avec l'appli podcast... l'appli me met téléchargement ne préparation mais c'est tout... rien ne se passe....

pouvez vous m'aider svp ??


----------

